# 67 gto wrecked on 1st drive after restore



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

This is a damn shame. An old farmer down the street from me has this 67 gto and just got it back from a restoration. motor has 5 miles on it. while taking it for one of its 1st drives a girl smashed into the back of it at a stop sign (while texting)!!!car has been sitting in the barn like this for the past year. I have gone over there at least a half dozen times to ask about it. Today the old guy was actually there. I looked over the car. appears to be very nice minus all the damage. I can pick the car up very cheap. at the very least it will need both quarters, deck lid, tail panel, roof and trunk repair. and possibly a frame. the title was never branded salvage so its still clear. motor sounds very good. what is ur guys thoughts? I have pics but the site will not allow me to upload them. says security token missing

woody


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What did he do? Pocket the insurance check? Or no insurance, or what? If you can get it cheap enough, I would think the interior and front clip with the doors could all be parted out for a profit. Or repair the damage, drive and/or sell.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

he took the insurance money. I think its definitely fixable.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

All will depend on whether the frame is bent and where.... to that add in new 1/4's, wheelhouses, trunk pan, tail panel, tail light assemblies, deck panel, trunk lid and hinges, gas tank, rear glass, Rear bumper and bright work, full/partial paint.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Need to see the pics really...


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I was able to upload the pics to my profile pics


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Buy it!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If the frame isn't bent then and you can get it cheap, it is worth restoring. If frame is bent and price is cheap and you are into parting it out for sale it will be worth it. Remember though it may take a while to sell some of the parts.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Even if the frame is bent, it looks as if a good body shop with a frame machine should be able to straighten it. Hell, my dad was a body man and I've even seen him straighten quarter panels like that. I'd buy it for cheap!!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

One of my favorite color combinations Looks fixable, my vote is buy it too..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree. Jump on it if you can get it cheap.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like whoever restored it did a crappy job, look how the repair panel on the right lower quarter tore loose. If it was welded on proper that would have never happened.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I wasn't able to see the pictures (could only find a '68 GTO file), but here's what I think: Don't be wooed by shiny paint and chrome. This car needs the same work that a 30 year neglected car would need. Needs replaced means needs replaced: this car will cost much more to repair than the end product will be worth. If the frame is toast, you are looking at a parts car. I wrecked my first car real hard ('66 GTO) and bent the frame. Gave the car to a friend and we put another frame under it. (this was 35 years ago). Bringing the car back, we kept finding bent/twisted/torn components that were the result of secondary damage that were nowhere near the point of impact. So, there is probably a lot more damage than is visible. Personally, I hope it does get restored. I hate to see another '67 leave the party at this late date. Good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Here you go geeteeoguy...
Pontiac GTO Forum - teamwoody72's Album: 68 gto h.o.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

And the million dollar question....

How much is he asking?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

OK.....door/fender gaps look excellent all around except the passenger side upper door gap where the quarter was pushed forward. Rear bumper area looks pretty good. Looks like main impact was at tail light level and higher. I think the frame will be ok or at least easily repairable. The roof also looks repairable. So, a replacement of the passenger side quarter, rear trunk pan, tail panel, trunk lid, and a roof repair. Looks totally fixable to me, and not that bad at all. I love the color (my first GTO (and first car) was Platinum silver), and the rest of the car looks good. I vote for a save. If you can get the car for 5k or less, I'd go for it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree around 5, worst case if the frames toast theres 7500+ in parts and motor in it. Repairs could cost you 15-20, silvers hard to panel match paint.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

5k is what I believe I can get it for after talking to him. it seams the damage was high and spared the frame but hard to tell without really digging into it. the motor literally has 5 miles on it. my initial thought after seeing it was the same as rukees when I saw the tear in the quarter. I looked in the trunk and there was no seam there. the other car cut it like a knife. I know the parts alone with motor and trans and rear are worth triple the 5k but I would rather put it back on the road. 67 is my favorite but im in the middle of a restore on the 68. I may buy it and put it aside for now. tough call .


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

teamwoody72 said:


> 5k is what I believe I can get it for after talking to him. it seams the damage was high and spared the frame but hard to tell without really digging into it. the motor literally has 5 miles on it. my initial thought after seeing it was the same as rukees when I saw the tear in the quarter. I looked in the trunk and there was no seam there. the other car cut it like a knife. I know the parts alone with motor and trans and rear are worth triple the 5k but I would rather put it back on the road. 67 is my favorite but im in the middle of a restore on the 68. I may buy it and put it aside for now. tough call .


Good man! Buy it and get it on the road, please please don't let this go to parts 
Buy it and throw it in the garage or at the very least, put a really nice cover on it that wont flap around. $5k will only be worth 2.5k in a few years so buy it now!!!!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What a cryin' shame!  

Beautiful car and it deserves to be fixed. I'd love to put that in my garage, looks like a not so bad project to me.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

motor is xk which I believe is a low hp mid 70's 400. one drawback so far. but it is professionally rebuilt and not even broke in yet. sounds mean


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

teamwoody72 said:


> motor is xk which I believe is a low hp mid 70's 400. one drawback so far. but it is professionally rebuilt and not even broke in yet. sounds mean


There are good XKs and bad ones, what is the block cast code? If it is 568557 that's not so good. Those blocks were the ones with the "lighter" webbing and are prone to failure, particularly in builds over 400 hp.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it runs/drives you could bolt a universal trailer tail lamp to the RR corner to make it legal, and drive it 'as is' to all the local Pontiac shows. _That_ would stir things up a bit!!! I'll bet it would get about 98% of all the attention at the event!


----------



## JESchulte (Apr 20, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> If it runs/drives you could bolt a universal trailer tail lamp to the RR corner to make it legal, and drive it 'as is' to all the local Pontiac shows. _That_ would stir things up a bit!!! I'll bet it would get about 98% of all the attention at the event!


This guy right here knows how to do it.

I took my freshly purchased 68 LeMans that was a GTO clone and took it to a local show after I got it running.

Points of interest include:

~ The night before my rear windshield was shattered via some ******* with a cinderblock. I put the cinderblock in my backseat for added effect.

~ Rough paint, rust, bondo, etc.

~ No interior, just metal.

I tell you what, I certainly got more people askin about it than the old Mercury next to me that was fully customized.


----------



## Downtownbrown (Sep 9, 2013)

I would buy that car for 5k and smile. I have seen alot worse cars go for alot more and 67 is my favorite year. Im even in Illinois too


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

If you don't, I will. I am in Missouri and can be there in a half day. I have started with worse cars.


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

skurfan said:


> If you don't, I will. I am in Missouri and can be there in a half day. I have started with worse cars.


i want next in line for that price


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I want to verify title is clear. he has title in hand. insurance co. did not ask for it. does this mean it will remain clear and not branded salvage?????????


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

teamwoody72 said:


> I want to verify title is clear. he has title in hand. insurance co. did not ask for it. does this mean it will remain clear and not branded salvage?????????


Do a car fax report on it. I believe that if the insurance company reported it, shouldn't it show up on that report?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't believe there is enough damage there to total that car. Repairs would be way less then the value.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Indetrucks said:


> Do a car fax report on it. I believe that if the insurance company reported it, shouldn't it show up on that report?


You can't do a CarFax report on an older car. There are not enough digits in the VIN and CarFax won't recognize it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the car can be repaired and not declared as salvaged. Salvage pretty much applies to junkyard cars and cars from the 1980's on up that are on carfax, etc. If you found a 1928 Dusenberg in a field after 70 years and restored it, you'd apply for a title and it would not be salvaged. The fact that there is a title for this particular '67 makes it all the more a 'no-brainer', IMO. It can be rebuilt and be as good as it was previously. No reason not to rebuild it.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Have repaired worse looks like it got into the left sail panel tweaked man what a shame if no ins then title will not be an issue if ins wrote him a check he can chose to repair it or not can't understand why he would not just be careful with the price easy to get buried in it good luck either way just don't part it out.


----------



## marc72 (Oct 20, 2013)

*wrecked 67*

i would buy it and fix it its not that bad,get some used parts and put her back together.


----------

